# 94 SE or 91 Se-R???.......



## RAMMAN! (Oct 1, 2002)

Just trying to clear my brain. I just bought a 94 se, interier is like brand new, body is very clean 119,000 miles. Now i have an option to get a 91 SE-R. 145,000 miles motor was rebuilt by nissan at 88,000. The guy just used the car to go to work, never waxed it or cleaned it the quater and door need paint, no dents or rust, but they were painted and look like crap. The rest or the car is very oxidized but should come up nice. It seems to run good, havn't drivin it yet. Do I keep the mint 94 SE, or take the 91 SE-R that needs some tlc??? The SE-R will also save me $750. and I could swap the interiers. Are either of these engines more reliable then the other? Im leaning towards buying the SE-R, since it will be my only toy/daily driver. (I just got rid of a turbocharged 79 Vette and I'm selling my 88 RX-7 turbo. I need a normal reliable car that gets decent gas milage for a while...)

Thanks for listening 

R


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

get the SE-R, they are reliable. mine has just completed 258,000 miles and still running strong w/no issues(except the tranny thing of course but taht was corrected when i got the car 2 years ago).
It is fun to build up your ride from the ground up

jr


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

RAMMAN! said:


> *Just trying to clear my brain. I just bought a 94 se, interier is like brand new, body is very clean 119,000 miles. Now i have an option to get a 91 SE-R. 145,000 miles motor was rebuilt by nissan at 88,000. The guy just used the car to go to work, never waxed it or cleaned it the quater and door need paint, no dents or rust, but they were painted and look like crap. The rest or the car is very oxidized but should come up nice. *


Hi, well i think it depends on what you use it for.... if it's for racing like i would go for the SE-R if it's for normal use and good fuel mileage i would keep the 94 SE... also it's 3 years newer.... 
At least here in Costa Rica nobody accepts cars older than 91 to trade-in for another car... i recently changed my '87 Sentra for the '93 i'm currently using and they only accepted the 1987 Sentra because it was a Nissan not the Hyundai crap they sell here.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

If you don't choose the SE-R, I'm going to personally come over and bash you over the head! This decision for me would be easier than choosing "paper or plastic" at the supermarket.


----------



## RAMMAN! (Oct 1, 2002)

LMAO Well I just bought it. Im gonna swap the seats and door panels tomorrow. 1 side of the se-r got rubbed out quick and it looks good. It actually didn't feel faster then the se to me, but Im sure it needs a tune up, and I'm used to my rx-7 I guess.

Thanks for the info, im sure i'll be hanging around this board

Ray

88 RX-7 Turbo soon to be gone...  
94 Sentra SE also soon to be gone I hope
91 Sentra SE-R that will hopfully stay running and be around a while


----------



## gottabfast (Sep 22, 2002)

seriously...there's really no question. I love my SE-R. It is an awesome car. Even if you are not going to race, it is still very, very fun to drive and to modify. Mine gets 27-33 mpg, so there's not much of a drop off. As a daily driver it made the drive (an hour a day) much better...maybe that's just me.


----------



## RAMMAN! (Oct 1, 2002)

I hear ya.. The normalest car i've had was a non turbo rx-7, i always had camaros, elcamino, vette, with some kind of obnoxious small block in them. So at least the SE-R will still be a fun driver, and im sure i'll wind up doing minor mods.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

Centurion said:


> *If you don't choose the SE-R, I'm going to personally come over and bash you over the head! This decision for me would be easier than choosing "paper or plastic" at the supermarket. *


wait, which would you choose, paper or plastic, and which one would be the SE-R?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Plastic! (SE-R)


----------



## RAMMAN! (Oct 1, 2002)

Well its been on the road for a few days, and I like it for a driver and its even fun I guess.. But it sure aint my mazda.....


----------

